# Source for FreeBSD-9.0-CURRENT-201002-i386



## quakerdoomer (Mar 6, 2010)

On FreeBSD-9.0-CURRENT while trying ndisgen the following
files got created:
bus_if.h
device_if.h
windrv.h
and windrv.o and ndisgen echoed an error


```
Generating Makefile... done
Building kernel module.. "/usr/share/mk/bsd.kmod.mk", line 12: "can't
find kernel source tree"
build failed. Exiting.
```
It didn't generate the .ko file

I tried compiling source for a driver and I again get the above error.

Just wanted to know if this error is because 9.0 kernel is still under
development or am I missing th source tree ? is there a pk_add package to install the CURRENT 9.0 source Tree ?


----------



## richardpl (Mar 6, 2010)

You are missing source tree. It is always available on disc1 iso, at least.
Also you can fetch source  via csup, cvs, svn and git.


----------



## quakerdoomer (Mar 6, 2010)

1] The size of disc1.iso is < dvd1 and memstick.
Does the source mean everything inside /usr/src or is there more to it ?

2] The bsd.kmod.mk says :

```
.if !defined(SYSDIR) || !exists(${SYSDIR}/kern/) || \
    !exists(${SYSDIR}/conf/kmod.mk)
.error "can't find kernel source tree"
.endif
```

Is $SYSDIR /usr/src/sys or /sys or something else ?

3] Also, Interesting is http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-arch/2009-March/009031.html
which relates to our problem dated exactly one year back.
Can I use "csup, cvs, svn and git", get the source and set the SYSDIR path manually to force bsd.kmod.mk recognise the path ?


----------



## richardpl (Mar 7, 2010)

You are free to download whatever you want, just do not download  live one because it definetely doesent have source.

You do not need to set SYSDIR at all, just mount cd iso extract source - or use sysinstall to installsource.

With mount_nullfs you can point /usr/src to whatever you want.


----------



## quakerdoomer (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks. I reinstalled from the img file and this time it extracted the src properly. 9.0-CURRENT is now supporting compiling of sources now, thanks to the presence of source, although my VirtualBOX 3.1.2 is still broken, but that's different tale altogether. Thanks richardpl.


----------

